# hoe much HP can i get with 440cc injectors?



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

ok i don;t really know much about injector sizing but ho much HP will i be able to get out of some 440cc injectors?


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: hoe much HP can i get with 440cc injectors? (xXx TURBO)*

EDIT I was looking at the wrong chart!!
440cc injectors on 4 cylinder will do 305hp at 100% duty cycle
at 85% duty they will do 260hp. 
Sorry for the crappy math!!



_Modified by StevenT at 8:00 PM 9-16-2003_


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: hoe much HP can i get with 440cc injectors? (StevenT)*

damn i'm gonna need some 720cc then i want enough for for 400hp


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: hoe much HP can i get with 440cc injectors? (xXx TURBO)*

Hold a sec... what kind of engine are you building? What modifications have you already/will you perform? Is high-octane fuel available in your area? What type/size turbo/intercooler are you running (if that applies)? How much power do you actually *want*? These are all critical factors that contribute to injector sizing. Sure, a chart that ignores all this can provide some rough baseline information, but that's about it.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: hoe much HP can i get with 440cc injectors? (xXx TURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xXx TURBO* »_damn i'm gonna need some 720cc then i want enough for for 400hp

This is roughly correct... if you want to be able to support 400hp.
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Migvr6NYC (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: hoe much HP can i get with 440cc injectors? (Jefnes3)*

maybe this will help/. http://www.rceng.com/technical.htm#WORKSHEET


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: hoe much HP can i get with 440cc injectors? (Scott F. Williams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scott F. Williams* »_Hold a sec... what kind of engine are you building? What modifications have you already/will you perform? Is high-octane fuel available in your area? What type/size turbo/intercooler are you running (if that applies)? How much power do you actually *want*? These are all critical factors that contribute to injector sizing. Sure, a chart that ignores all this can provide some rough baseline information, but that's about it.

my motor will be 8.5:1, and that's all i'm syaing about the motor







the turbo is an ITS t3/t04e 50 trim .63 a/r stage 3 wheel, i wanna make about 300hp daily and i'd like to have enough fuel for 350-400hp


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: hoe much HP can i get with 440cc injectors? (xXx TURBO)*

your gonna have a hard time tryin to run 720's w/o fuel management....but if you do, should be plenty...


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: hoe much HP can i get with 440cc injectors? (xXx TURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xXx TURBO* »_
my motor will be 8.5:1, and that's all i'm syaing about the motor







the turbo is an ITS t3/t04e 50 trim .63 a/r stage 3 wheel, i wanna make about 300hp daily and i'd like to have enough fuel for 350-400hp

Um... Sean? You're going to need to provide more information than that. For instance, how many cylinders does your engine have and how many valves? A 1.8T may need 15% less fuel than a boosted 2.0l 8v to make the same kind of power, for example. are you going to run 114 octane race gas or 91 octane crap from the pump? Is your intercooler large and in charge or something you pulled from a Chevy Sprint Turbo? If you don't want to publicly reveal details about your secret project, then shoot me an IM or email.


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: hoe much HP can i get with 440cc injectors? (Scott F. Williams)*

master of the injector.
I dont even want to think about that right now. I still need choose, buy and build the motor.
However, stand alone, shooting for 300whp (350~ crank) on a 2035 16v, 9:1 compression, ported big valve 1.8 16v head, t3/t4 or GT30RR turbo, decent size IC, 75 or 90mm throttle body. right now figuring on at lease 680cc.


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: hoe much HP can i get with 440cc injectors? (jamesb)*

scott i IM'd you my motor setup


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: hoe much HP can i get with 440cc injectors? (xXx TURBO)*

yeah, so much needs to happen before I worry about a motor setup. like getting to work on pulling the 8v out, preping it for the body shop, sending it there and having it painted, once its back I should have the motor ready (I hope)


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: hoe much HP can i get with 440cc injectors? (jamesb)*



jamesb said:


> master of the injector.
> QUOTE]
> LOL, so true


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: hoe much HP can i get with 440cc injectors? (jamesb)*

Thanks for the compliments, guys. But, remember that the true masters of the game are guys who program ECUS like SNS Tuning (Mrkrad) and Jefnes3. I'll always defer to them for the last word on engines with which they specialize.
Anyway, jamesb, I think you'd be good to go with some 55lb low-impedence injectors. With a 4bar fpr, you'd have a safe dutycycle with injectors of that size. Making them idle and perform well at low rpms should be no problem whatsoever.


----------



## robolinux_ca1 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: hoe much HP can i get with 440cc injectors? (Scott F. Williams)*

hoe much? haha sounds like a pimp forum.


----------



## petedogg (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: hoe much HP can i get with 440cc injectors? (StevenT)*

On my 2.0T I have 310's and a crappy ATP chip that is holding me back. My goal is to make 260-270 at wheels. Just took it to dyno and was very disappointed. (160 wheel, 210 torque). The torque is not bad, but the HP is about 100 below my goal. The dyno guys said it was the software. That makes me mad because I have done the mods to make the power.( full rebuild w/ cryogenically strengthened rods and pistons, low comp. 8.5-1 copper head gasket, heavy duty valve springs, TT260 cam, lightened fly wheel, ARP racing head studs, ceramic racing clutch, s-afcII, etc... all this on top of an ATP stage 2 turbo kit (super 60), which alone claims 200 wheel HP. So my question is, to meet my goal are my 310's sufficient?, or should I move up to the 440's? Also, what would be the best way to manage the fuel for either the 310's or 440's, FMU (I do not have one), or software? Also, could I put my stock chip back in and run FMU to make this kind of power? I always thought FMU limited you to like 10 psi or so. I think what I'm trying to do requires more like 14-18 psi. Oh, yeah. I have a 95 so it is OBD1. Frustrated and confused because I know I can make the power, just how??? please help... THANKS


----------



## draculia (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: hoe much HP can i get with 440cc injectors? (petedogg)*

ummm, you listed that you have an afc2, there's your management right there. 310s are not gonna cut it for those power goals. a rising rate fpr with a 1:1 ratio is something of interest. i myself run an aeromotive a1000 fpr, 680cc injectors, afc2, walbro 255hp, aeromotive filter, and -6 lines. the fuel system is not something you take lightly.


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: hoe much HP can i get with 440cc injectors? (petedogg)*

Pete, for the power that you want, I'd recommend 440cc (42lb) injectors. At 4bar fuel pressure, that'd be enough to produce around 265 at the wheels. Your 310cc injectors are too small to supply enough fuel for what your built engine can take. On a 4bar fpr, expect those 30lb to make as much as 180whp, but not much more. Your engine spec is well thought out, but you didn't mention an upgraded fuel pump. You've got that, right? Secondly, is your A/F going crazy rich at the highest part of the power curve? Or, is it throughout the output range? I'm just wondering if your little injectors are going static (i.e. locked into an unsafe 100% dutycycle).


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: hoe much HP can i get with 440cc injectors? (Scott F. Williams)*

I had my red top 30# injectors running 95% duty and they did'nt stick(I could still change the a/f).


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: hoe much HP can i get with 440cc injectors? (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_your gonna have a hard time tryin to run 720's w/o fuel management....but if you do, should be plenty...

I think he is gonna do it w/ stock motronic management.


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: hoe much HP can i get with 440cc injectors? (TDIVentoDave)*

What are you using the car for?440cc will be all you can use on a pump gas 2l.I think it will get real hard to make more than 300whp because of the 8v combustion chamber.The 440cc injectors will support that without huge pressure or stupid duty cycle.


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: hoe much HP can i get with 440cc injectors? (KOOTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KOOTER* »_What are you using the car for?440cc will be all you can use on a pump gas 2l.I think it will get real hard to make more than 300whp because of the 8v combustion chamber.The 440cc injectors will support that without huge pressure or stupid duty cycle.

yeah it looks like 440s are gonna be my best bet, it looks like i'm gonna run 440s , stock chip and a 4" MAF that should be good for 300whp


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: hoe much HP can i get with 440cc injectors? (xXx TURBO)*

i am not reading all of this crap, but i have 440's and got 409whp which is about 472bhp.... using the 15% method.


----------



## Boragirl03 (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: hoe much HP can i get with 440cc injectors? (fatfreevw)*

I have my stock injectors with 2 additional 440cc injectors and the AIC Haltech.


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: hoe much HP can i get with 440cc injectors? (fatfreevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatfreevw* »_i am not reading all of this crap, but i have 440's and got 409whp which is about 472bhp.... using the 15% method.



Slightly different running a 6cyl to a 4cyl.


----------

